# Notorize POA overseas?



## geniebeans (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi all!

I'd really appreciate help with this. I am an American living overseas. I want to notorize a PoA letter from America (to settle a debt with a debt settlement company) but I am not there. 

So is it even possible to get this PoA letter notorized oversea? My possible future destinations include Cyprus, Moscow, South Korea, England, Israel, and Egypt. 


:confused2:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

geniebeans said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'd really appreciate help with this. I am an American living overseas. I want to notorize a PoA letter from America (to settle a debt with a debt settlement company) but I am not there.
> 
> ...


American Citizen Services at any US Consulate.


----------



## geniebeans (Jan 18, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> American Citizen Services at any US Consulate.


Thank You Thank You Thank You


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What fatbrit said - but be advised, notary services at the consulate are NOT free. There is normally a per page or per notarization charge that can run $35 or so.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Ditto what everyone else has said. 

The US Embassy in London has a list of Notary's throughout the UK that are authorised by them. 

Call the Embassy and I am sure they will be helpful.

Best wishes to you


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I used this service at the US Embassy in Athens a few weeks ago and it was 21 euros, just to give you an idea. Very quick and easy process, at least in Athens.


----------

